
Nssock2.dll Backdoor – Netsarang Xshell5 - b0n40
http://blog.nsfocus.net/nssock2-dll-module-malicious-code-analysis-report/
======
b0n40
[http://catsters.com/news/87722/xshell-has-security-
vulnerabi...](http://catsters.com/news/87722/xshell-has-security-
vulnerability)

wow.... more than 800 million visits a day. 100% means millions leaked valid
usernames... and who knows what else...

[https://cert.360.cn/warning/detail?id=07450801f090579304c01e...](https://cert.360.cn/warning/detail?id=07450801f090579304c01e9338cb0ffb)

